# Changing your Geometre....?



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

*hi i wondered if anyone knew if we can change our geometre if they turn out to be abit useless?!im assuming you can as you pay for who you want...but just want to check! or do they have to be from your local area....as ive found one that speaks english...perfect...across the italian leg from us!
many thanks esther*​


----------



## emmie111 (Sep 16, 2009)

*nusco*



estherina34 said:


> *hi i wondered if anyone knew if we can change our geometre if they turn out to be abit useless?!im assuming you can as you pay for who you want...but just want to check! or do they have to be from your local area....as ive found one that speaks english...perfect...across the italian leg from us!
> many thanks esther*​


you can change to whom you want, but if you already paid one who is not doing the work and left half you can change and not pay anymore to him


----------



## luiss_in_basilicata (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Esther,
I am a structural engineer and I Have a building business....you can change him but you have to agree on the money you own him..<snip>

Luigi


----------

